# Cancel Shell Vacation Club timeshare



## Sucker! (May 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if I can cancel the timeshre we purchased this past Sunday 5/4? Someone mentioned I would have 7 days but with all the info they gave me I have yet to confirm this. I just read about purchasing points for free on ebay for a $1 vs. pay $8,500 like we were suckered into. I really want to be a part of the Shell Vacation Club (but without dumping over $8K into it to begin with). Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JMAESD84 (May 7, 2008)

Sucker! said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can cancel the timeshre we purchased this past Sunday 5/4? Someone mentioned I would have 7 days but with all the info they gave me I have yet to confirm this. I just read about purchasing points for free on ebay for a $1 vs. pay $8,500 like we were suckered into. I really want to be a part of the Shell Vacation Club (but without dumping over $8K into it to begin with). Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.



Yes, you can rescind.  Read you contract carefully and follow the instructions for rescinding..........don't delay.


----------



## lprstn (May 7, 2008)

If you cannot find the information, call them, also send the rescind letter as soon as possible via Cert. mail.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 7, 2008)

Sucker! said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can cancel the timeshre we purchased this past Sunday 5/4? Someone mentioned I would have 7 days but with all the info they gave me I have yet to confirm this. I just read about purchasing points for free on ebay for a $1 vs. pay $8,500 like we were suckered into. I really want to be a part of the Shell Vacation Club (but without dumping over $8K into it to begin with). Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.



First  RESCIND your current purchase!!  

Second, You likely paid about $4/pt so if you paid about $8500 you got about 2000 pts. 2000 pts will not get you much of a vacation. IMHO, you should look to buy about 5000 pts or more.

Third, most resale offers to sell SVC pts are offering them for less than $1/pt so you should be able to buy 5000 pts for between $4000 -$5000. 


Good luck


----------



## mishugana (May 24, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> First  RESCIND your current purchase!!
> 
> Second, You likely paid about $4/pt so if you paid about $8500 you got about 2000 pts. 2000 pts will not get you much of a vacation. IMHO, you should look to buy about 5000 pts or more.
> 
> ...



I just bought 1500 AZ points for 1 600 with closing costs 

BTW do you get a membership card with a resale?


----------

